# Keystone going....going.....gone..



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/24/us-usa-keystone-idUSKBN0LS2FH20150224

The Prez dusted off his veto pen and took it for a test drive...  Now come on Repubs..... let's see what ya got!   Go for an over-ride!  We're waiting...


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/24/us-usa-keystone-idUSKBN0LS2FH20150224
> 
> The Prez dusted off his veto pen and took it for a test drive...  Now come on Repubs..... let's see what ya got!   Go for an over-ride!  We're waiting...



Yep, Barry doesn't want any oil coming down from friendly neighbrors.  He wants to keep lining the pockets of his Muslim/Arab brothers.

Gene


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 25, 2015)

Obama doesn't want Americans to have jobs. He thinks we can stop ISIS by giving them jobs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

Where the anti-Obama fanatics get their 'facts':

http://www.msnbc.com/politicsnation-0


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

A wee bit off topic but the same year I moved to the UK Bush was so called 'elected' prez the first time. The front page of one of the newspapers had a map of the UK and an arrow pointing to it informing Bush (who wasn't too good with geography) 'we are here'.  Then they couldn't decide who actually won.  Then the interviews with some of those who voted for him, a few of which were guys who said 'he's the kind a guy you could go to the bar with and have a beer'. 

It made it a bit embarrassing to be American here. 

For some strange reason I think of a few of the guys here and wonder if one of them was one of the interviewees who thought a regular guy you can have a beer with qualifies someone to be president.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Yep, Barry doesn't want any oil coming down from friendly neighbrors.  He wants to keep lining the pockets of his Muslim/Arab brothers.
> 
> Gene



Didn't you learn any respect?  It's PRESIDENT OBAMA....  I don't think you are on a 1st name basis.. are you?    That said..  IF you were aware of what is really happening... the PRESIDENT may very well approve the Pipeline... However, what this GOP congress did was to try to usurp his authority to approve it.. Which they have no right to do.  It is HIS authority and HIS alone that can approve any pipeline coming across our boarder from a foreign country.  He has said that he wants to wait until all the data is in regarding affects on our environment... etc... as well as the results of the current law suits pending before making that decision... Your really need to pay attention.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Obama doesn't want Americans to have jobs. He thinks we can stop ISIS by giving them jobs.



:blah:  and don't forget.... HE HATES AMERICA!!!    It's getting a bit old isn't it?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Didn't you learn any respect?  It's PRESIDENT OBAMA....  I don't think you are on a 1st name basis.. are you?    That said..  IF you were aware of what is really happening... the PRESIDENT may very well approve the Pipeline... However, what this GOP congress did was to try to usurp his authority to approve it.. Which they have no right to do.  It is HIS authority and HIS alone that can approve any pipeline coming across our boarder from a foreign country.  He has said that he wants to wait until all the data is in regarding affects on our environment... etc... as well as the results of the current law suits pending before making that decision... Your really need to pay attention.



They will never show him respect.  They just automatically bash anything he does.  No need to bother actually paying attention to what it is.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> :blah:  and don't forget.... HE HATES AMERICA!!!    It's getting a bit old isn't it?



Well, of course, that's because he was born in Kenya, ya know.  Didn't you see that fake birth certificate and that fake American mother?  layful:


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Well, of course, that's because he was born in Kenya, ya know.  Didn't you see that fake birth certificate and that fake American mother?  layful:




Not to mention how cunning his mother was..   Knowing that he was going to become President.. she made sure that she placed a phony ad in the local Hawaiian paper FROM KENYA... it's amazing what lengths these commie, fascist, socialist Nazis will go to to fool the poor American people.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not to mention how cunning his mother was..   Knowing that he was going to become President.. she made sure that she placed a phony ad in the local Hawaiian paper FROM KENYA... it's amazing what lengths these commie, fascist, socialist Nazis will go to to fool the poor American people.



What a clever mom!  :bigwink:


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


>



Well, then it must be true because a brainwashed 12 year old said so.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Well, then it must be true because a brainwashed 12 year old said so.


'

I don't think brainwashed 12 year olds... or at least those acting like them are in short supply... do you?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> '
> 
> I don't think brainwashed 12 year olds... or at least those acting like them are in short supply... do you?



Nope.  Unfortunately there are many of them!


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Didn't you learn any respect?  It's PRESIDENT OBAMA....  I don't think you are on a 1st name basis.. are you?    That said..  IF you were aware of what is really happening... the PRESIDENT may very well approve the Pipeline... However, what this GOP congress did was to try to usurp his authority to approve it.. Which they have no right to do.  It is HIS authority and HIS alone that can approve any pipeline coming across our boarder from a foreign country.  He has said that he wants to wait until all the data is in regarding affects on our environment... etc... as well as the results of the current law suits pending before making that decision... Your really need to pay attention.



Hg, this country is criss crossed with tens of thousands of miles of pipelines.   I work around them all the time.  I dont think the normal, regulatory process for putting in a pipeline has ever in history involved the president of the United States.   Barry is only involved because is feeds into his pandering to the radical environmentalist.  The ones who want us living in caves and cooking over a campfire.

If you are so sure that the presidents office normally was involved in the approval process for pipelines, then I would like to be steered to the regulations that explain how this works.

This particular pipeline has been studied, examined, approved over and over by all the normal regulatory agencies, it has survived court challenges, but yet Barry has to insert his "community organizer" skills into the mix and mess with normal commerce to play politics.

And you talk about congress usurping his authority???  Dad gum, you aint heard about his executive amnisty trick he is playing with the ILLEGALS who broke the laws of our country to sneak in here and suck off our system?

Gene


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Hg, this country is criss crossed with tens of thousands of miles of pipelines.   I work around them all the time.  I dont think the normal, regulatory process for putting in a pipeline has ever in history involved the president of the United States.   Barry is only involved because is feeds into his pandering to the radical environmentalist.  The ones who want us living in caves and cooking over a campfire.
> 
> If you are so sure that the presidents office normally was involved in the approval process for pipelines, then I would like to be steered to the regulations that explain how this works.
> 
> ...



http://ofpoliticsandmen.org/2015/01/13/keystone-xl-presidential-permitting-politics-pipelines/



> presidential authority to approve trans-border facilities dates back centuries. In the late 1800s, President Ulysses S. Grant issued the first presidential permit for cross-border communications, permitting telegraph cables to be constructed between the United States and Canada. The Presidential permitting authority with respect to oil pipelines is derived from  Executive Order 11423. This Executive Order, which was signed by President Lyndon Johnson in 1968, explicitly delegated to the executive branch the permitting authority for “pipelines, conveyor belts, and similar facilities for the exportation or importation of petroleum, petroleum products, coal, or other fuels to or from a foreign country.” President Johnson’s order was expounded upon in 2004, when Republican President George W. Bush issued Executive Order 13337 clarifying the procedure for the issuance of presidential permits.



You're welcome Gene...   oh.. and again... it's PRESIDENT OBAMA to you...


----------



## Don M. (Feb 25, 2015)

Putting all this Pro and Anti Obama nonsense aside, the fact still remains that moving oil via pipeline is far safer than having thousands of rail cars traveling through populated areas.  This oil WILL be moved, and common sense should dictate that Safety be one of the highest priorities.  

I hope I live long enough to see this Partisan Political BS removed from our nations government and people, and common sense and the welfare of the nation take its place.  However, that is probably wishful thinking.


----------



## Debby (Feb 25, 2015)

I wonder how long it took for 'Dad' to write that little kids speech?  Using kids to spout adult sentiments is inherently manipulative and ridiculous because most people see right through that tactic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Well, then it must be true because a brainwashed 12 year old said so.



I agree he's brainwashed, but the tea party and conservative sites have this kid all over the place, they're loving it.  Why wouldn't they?  A twelve year old conservative political activist trashing the democratic President of the United States, doesn't get any better than that!  

And parroting all the fox news talking points, they're in heaven right now, lol.  When I read this kid watched the 2008 election campaign and at the age of 5 was in favor of McCain, I started to smell something sour.  How many here had political opinions at the age of 5?   I'm sure he's a nice young man, maybe someday he'll be a talking head on Fox news, he's already set up to write for conservative sites.  I'm sure his future is in politics.



Don M. said:


> Putting all this Pro and Anti Obama nonsense aside, the fact still remains that moving oil via pipeline is far safer than having thousands of rail cars traveling through populated areas.  This oil WILL be moved, and common sense should dictate that Safety be one of the highest priorities.
> 
> I hope I live long enough to see this Partisan Political BS removed from our nations government and people, and common sense and the welfare of the nation take its place.  However, that is probably wishful thinking.



I agree, and don't think Obama should have vetoed this.  The oil will be moved regardless, and pipeline is safer than rail car.  I don't think we'll see the partisan political BS gone in our lifetimes, unfortunately.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2015)

Debby said:


> I wonder how long it took for 'Dad' to write that little kids speech?  Using kids to spout adult sentiments is inherently manipulative and ridiculous because most people see right through that tactic.



Both his parent's are allegedly democrats, and have no comment on his videos or activities.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

You know, If he would try to act presidential, I would respect him.  The way it is, I dont respect him.  He has made a mockery of the office and we are the laughing stock of the world.

How bout if I just call him by his real name, what is it?  Sorrento or something?   I dont think we have ever had a president who came to office under an assumed name have we?  Wonder why he changed it?  Oh that's right, most people with American sounding names change it to something more Muslim sounding when they convert to Islam.

And back to the pipeline, the oil is coming through here anyway, it's just coming by rail, a more dangerous method than any pipeline.  Who owns some of those big railroads?  Oh, it's that real rich Democrat from the Omaha area.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Both his parent's are allegedly democrats, and have no comment on his videos or activities.



OOOOOHHHH   All the better!!!


----------



## Debby (Feb 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Both his parent's are allegedly democrats, and have no comment on his videos or activities.




You're quite right, I did take the time to look that up after you said it.  So he is one of those 'old souls' perhaps and this video comes direct from him.  Just like a child can be a piano prodigy, I guess one could be a political prodigy.  My concern is that if he is looking up to John McCain, then when he comes of age, what will be his willingness to send out other young people to be killed in wars that are politically and 'military industrial complex' motivated.  How much better to look up to peace makers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Isn't it possible for the republicans in this thread to express disappointment without their totally asinine disrespect and ridiculous "Muslim, ISIS, Hates America, Barry" Baloney?  You act like a small group of spoiled babies.  Grow up and act like citizens instead of rock throwing wannabe anarchists!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2015)

Debby said:


> My concern is that if he is looking up to John McCain, then when he comes of age, what will be his willingness to send out other young people to be killed in wars that are politically and 'military industrial complex' motivated.  How much better to look up to peace makers.



I agree, too many senseless and seemingly never-ending 'wars' for questionable 'causes'.  I don't like their willingness to send our young men and women to places like Iraq and Afghanistan to be killed and cripples both mentally and physically for no good reason.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Isn't it possible for the republicans in this thread to express disappointment without their totally asinine disrespect and ridiculous "Muslim, ISIS, Hates America, Barry" Baloney?  You act like a small group of spoiled babies.  Grow up and act like citizens instead of rock throwing wannabe anarchists!



Well, I guess if we are wrong then no harm done.   If the shoe dont fit, then he dont wear it.  The old sticks and stones thing.

Is not Barry his given name?   Did he or did he not attend a muslim school?  If I am wrong on those things I will say I am wrong.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> You know, If he would try to act presidential, I would respect him.  The way it is, I dont respect him.  He has made a mockery of the office and we are the laughing stock of the world.
> 
> How bout if I just call him by his real name, what is it?  Sorrento or something?   I dont think we have ever had a president who came to office under an assumed name have we?  Wonder why he changed it?  Oh that's right, most people with American sounding names change it to something more Muslim sounding when they convert to Islam.
> 
> And back to the pipeline, the oil is coming through here anyway, it's just coming by rail, a more dangerous method than any pipeline.  Who owns some of those big railroads?  Oh, it's that real rich Democrat from the Omaha area.



Actually, the rest of the world finally has respect for the US again because of Obama.  It was totally lost during the 8 nightmare Bush years.

No comment on the rest of the rubbish.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm curious to see how many of the Democrats here show any respect to our next president if he/she turns out to be a Republican?  Do you democrats think you will show respect, or do you think you may end up being just like you accuse the Republicans of being?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Isn't it possible for the republicans in this thread to express disappointment without their totally asinine disrespect and ridiculous "Muslim, ISIS, Hates America, Barry" Baloney?  You act like a small group of spoiled babies.  Grow up and act like citizens instead of rock throwing wannabe anarchists!



Well said, Jim.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

Debby said:


> I wonder how long it took for 'Dad' to write that little kids speech?  Using kids to spout adult sentiments is inherently manipulative and ridiculous because most people see right through that tactic.



True Debby, I think some religion is good religion but I remember the little ones being taught from "Dick and Jane" type books on how to speak in tongues.  That's another way to "use" kids.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Well, I guess if we are wrong then no harm done.   If the shoe dont fit, then he dont wear it.  The old sticks and stones thing.
> 
> Is not Barry his given name?   Did he or did he not attend a muslim school?  If I am wrong on those things I will say I am wrong.



You don't really want to know the truth about him, do you?

His given name is Barack.  He went to school in Indonesia for a couple of years because his mother and stepfather were living there.  Indonesia is Muslim, therefore the schools are Muslim.  So what?  Oh right, I forgot, you think all Muslims are terrorists.  And Obama is Christian, but I couldn't care less if he was Muslim, atheist, pagan, whatever.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jim,  you guys need to look in the mirror.  You sound exactly the same.  It's silly, like the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Isn't it possible for the republicans in this thread to express disappointment without their totally asinine disrespect and ridiculous "Muslim, ISIS, Hates America, Barry" Baloney?  You act like a small group of spoiled babies.  Grow up and act like citizens instead of rock throwing wannabe anarchists!



So true


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I'm curious to see how many of the Democrats here show any respect to our next president if he/she turns out to be a Republican?  Do you democrats think you will show respect, or do you think you may end up being just like you accuse the Republicans of being?



I had zero respect for GW Bush, not because he was a republican but because he was an idiot and a crappy president.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Well, I guess if we are wrong then no harm done.   If the shoe dont fit, then he dont wear it.  The old sticks and stones thing.
> 
> Is not Barry his given name?   Did he or did he not attend a muslim school?  If I am wrong on those things I will say I am wrong.



Both sides sling junk, the same junk.  What's sad to me is that both sides have some good points, but it gets buried under the mud that's hurled.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I had zero respect for GW Bush, not because he was a republican but because he was an idiot and a crappy president.



Right, I shouldn't have mentioned the R or D, it's the president of the US.  But people are talking about how Rs don't ever have respect for Obama, but you being honest, tell us you have no respect for Bush.  Do you see what I'm saying?  People are accusing the other "side" of the very things they say and do themselves.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

I avoid posting to those who complain about political threads yet show up in them wanting debate.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

That's ok, but to keep the record straight, I never complained about having a political thread, I complained about how some were treating others, and that is what I strongly disagree with.  If you can't be respectful, and I don't care whos side your on, and considerate to others opinions, you are not "debating" in any way, shape or form.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Here we go AGAIN......   :yawning:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

yep, me and my darned opinions.  There should be a law


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I had zero respect for GW Bush, not because he was a republican but because he was an idiot and a crappy president.




I have zero respect for Barack Hussein Obama, not because he is black, but because he is an idiot and a crappy president.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> I have zero respect for Barack Hussein Obama, not because he is black, but because he is an idiot and a crappy president.



I suppose one could feel that those who tear down the President who was elected by the majority of Americans could be called "crappy citizens".


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I suppose one could feel that those who tear down the President who was elected by the majority of Americans could be called "crappy citizens".



TWICE..... Jim....  He was elected by the majority of Americans TWICE...

Unlike Bush... who stole his elections... TWICE..  what's to respect?   




> Under orders from Governor Jeb Bush (Bush Jr.’s brother), state troopers near polling sites delayed people for hours while searching their cars. Some precincts required two photo IDs which many citizens do not have. The requirement under Florida law was only one photo ID. Passed just before the election, this law itself posed a special difficulty for low-income or elderly voters who did not have drivers licenses or other photo IDs. Uncounted ballot boxes went missing or were found in unexplained places or were never collected from certain African-American precincts. During the recount, GOP agitators shipped in from Washington D.C. by the Republican national leadership stormed the Dale County Canvassing Board, punched and kicked one of the officials, shouted and banged on their office doors, and generally created a climate of intimidation that caused the board to abandon its recount and accept the dubious pro-Bush tally.[SUP]1[/SUP]





> Then a five-to-four conservative majority on the U.S. Supreme Court in a logically tortured decision ruled that a complete recount in Florida would be a violation of the Fourteenth Amendment’s equal protection clause because different counties have different ways of counting the votes. At that point Gore was behind by only a few hundred or so votes in Florida and was gaining ground with each attempt at a recount. By preventing a complete tally, the justices handed Florida’s electoral votes and the presidency to Bush, a stolen election in which the conservative activists on the Supreme Court played a key role.
> Even though Bush Jr. lost the nation’s popular vote to Gore by over half a million, he won the electoral college and the presidency itself. Florida was not the only problem. Similar abuses and mistreatment of voters and votes occurred in other parts of the country. A study by computer scientists and social scientists estimated that four to six million votes were left uncounted in the 2000 election.[SUP]2[/SUP]
> 
> *T*he 2004 presidential contest between Democratic challenger Senator John Kerry and the incumbent president George W. Bush amounted to another stolen election. Some 105 million citizens voted in 2000, but in 2004 the turnout climbed to at least 122 million. Pre-election surveys indicated that among the record 16.8 million new voters Kerry was a heavy favorite, a fact that went largely unreported by the press.  In addition, there were about two million progressives who had voted for Ralph Nader in 2000 who switched to Kerry in 2004.  Yet the official 2004 tallies showed Bush Jr. with 62 million votes, about 11.6 million more than he got in 2000. Meanwhile Kerry showed only eight million more votes than Gore received in 2000. To have achieved his remarkable 2004 tally, Bush would needed to have kept all his 50.4 million from 2000, plus a majority of the new voters, plus a large share of the very liberal Nader defectors. Nothing in the campaign and in the opinion polls suggest such a mass crossover. The numbers simply do not add up.



http://www.michaelparenti.org/stolenelections.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

How come nobody's answering my question about respecting an R for a pres.  I feel all left out


----------



## oldman (Feb 25, 2015)

nwlady said:


> yep, me and my darned opinions.  There should be a law



You are not alone, Denise. I also agree that there is a lot of disrespect of poster's opinions and people calling our Presidents names. Calling people names is child-like and what we did as children. My Dad was military for 35 years and would not allow any disrespect to be shown towards the President in our home. Even when I was in Vietnam fighting a war for 14 months that I did not understand why we were there, I had no animosity or disrespect for President Johnson. My job was to kill the enemy, stay alive and help my fellow Marine do the same.  

This is why I never argue politics and am an Independent. I vote for whom I believe to be the better candidate, regardless of their party affiliation.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice post Oldman.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks OM, that's all I've ever really been concerned about, and I said early on I wanted to learn more about politics, but when the mud-slinging started, I stopped learning, or I think really, disrespecting opinions that have a highly condescending, disrespectful comment made.  I can't support someone like that, and their opinion is clouded by what I believe to be anger and hate.  Somehow I'm managing to weed out the personalities, and gather what's good.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I suppose one could feel that those who tear down the President who was elected by the majority of Americans could be called "crappy citizens".




If you will notice, what I said was basically word for word what Ameriscot said about Bush.  I was trying to prove a point.  I guess you didn't get it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

True Jim, those who tear down any president of this United State, could be called "crappy citizens" but I think more along the lines of "so unhappy" even frightened, and they tend to take it out on others with verbal abuse, rather than truly discussing the issue like adults.  There are some folks here I love to read, as they are well able to keep personalities out of it.  I'm trying but am not good at it.  If we could mix our ideas, share them, without anger I am betting we could truly and only then, elect a president that is for ALL the people.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 25, 2015)

I have never understood voters who want a'man of the people' for President or Prime Minister.Someone you could have a beer with?I mean, why, for heavens sake.We used to have a Prime Minister here who pretended to be that, Harold Wilson, back in the 1960's he would pose with a glass of ale in his hand and a pipe in his mouth, all for the cameras.Now we have Nigel Farage leader of the UKIP party who does exactly the same, and the voters fall for it.No wonder that Winston Churchill said'the best arguement against democracy is to spend five minutes talking to the average voter !'


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

I think it's more being able to "believe" he/she understands.  In small populations, I think it would be easy to kind of have a man/woman, you know, like some small towns buddy along with their elected officials, but it can't be that way in a huge population I don't think.  I just like to feel like that person understands and wants to help.  All I expect is for them to try.  I don't expect miracles out of the mess we have goin on in the US.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> You don't really want to know the truth about him, do you?
> 
> His given name is Barack.  He went to school in Indonesia for a couple of years because his mother and stepfather were living there.  Indonesia is Muslim, therefore the schools are Muslim.  So what?  Oh right, I forgot, you think all Muslims are terrorists.  And Obama is Christian, but I couldn't care less if he was Muslim, atheist, pagan, whatever.



This had me intrigued so I looked it up. It's not hard to find details.

Barack Obama spent three and a half years being schooled in Indonesia which is a country with a majority of muslims but it was a secular democracy living in post colonial times when Obama was there. He did not attend a muslim religious school. He is not a muslim and never has been. I think the school named after St Francis of Assisi is a bit of a giveaway.



> From ages six to ten, Obama attended local Indonesian-language schools: St. Francis of Assisi Catholic School for two years and Besuki Public School for one and a half years, supplemented by English-language Calvert School homeschooling by his mother



The rest of his education was in Hawaii, Los Angeles and New York.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good stuff you gathered Dame, and it's really funny when I think about it.  I didn't have that much against Obama, only that I admit I bought into a lot of the fears about "who he was" and it wasn't coming clear, not that I could see back then.  Then he was elected, and honestly, I accepted it and started praying (at the time).  I've gone through some things with my beliefs.  Ok, I digress, but what has disturbed me has NOT been Obama at all, it is the attitudes of a handful of people that "seem" to attack any opinion except their own.  I don't trust folks like that.  I was taught to see where people were right, all people.  Every deserves an opinion, or no one does.

I have strongly disagreed with people separating, like we're gonna have a civil war again or something, or worse, while we're busy tearing each other apart, someone will make mince-meat out of the US.  Anyway, it's kind of like "you try and beat me to death with your opinion, or tell me any idea or thought or question I have doesn't count because only you are right"  I simply will not listen to people like that.  

As far as I'm concerned, from my own observances, President Obama has done ok, we are still standing, America is still standing, so for that, I feel he deserves credit.  I mean even if he didn't want America to stand, and he failed, that's a good thing, right.  Now we are going to start trying to figure out who to vote for next.  I can only hope the majority picks well.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 26, 2015)

I hope that your country chooses well too, as it affects us all.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I hope that your country chooses well too, as it affects us all.



That's such a good point OA, I don't think of that always.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Debby said:


> I wonder how long it took for 'Dad' to write that little kids speech?  Using kids to spout adult sentiments is inherently manipulative and ridiculous because most people see right through that tactic.



Exactly.


----------

